# I got bored in my Honors Chemistry class today...lol



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*AND DREW THIS!!! *​


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

This is in the section: "BEtta Art!!!" So it should be BETTA art not tigers but that is a good drawing!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You drew that?? Do you have a larger image? It's really good.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a picture. Not a drawing. I think she forgot the picture or something went wrong. Just give her a chance to get on and correct it.

I'm interested in what she's drawn!



Laki said:


> You drew that?? Do you have a larger image? It's really good.



I don't know if you've noticed but, I'm sure the OP knows this. That tiger is Jessabell's signature and She forgot to post the actual picture or something went wrong.

Just please ask before assuming


3l1zabeth said:


> This is in the section: "BEtta Art!!!" So it should be BETTA art not tigers but that is a good drawing!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't assume anything.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

..


----------

